# Achat FinalCut Pro sur un autre ordinateur...



## mattb (25 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite acheter FinalCut Pro X avec mon compte iCloud mais l'utiliser sur un ordinateur qui a un compte iCloud différent.
Pouvez-vous me dire ce que le logiciel va me demander quand je voudrai l'utiliser sur cet autre ordinateur? Un numéro de série? ID/mot de passe du compte acheteur? En gros, est-ce possible?

Merci pour vos précisions,

Matthieu


----------



## guytoon48 (26 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Le mieux est de créer un compte standard (préférences système/Utilisateurs et groupes) sur cet autre Mac, ainsi tu auras ton environnement et l'app store te sera dédié.


----------



## mattb (26 Janvier 2017)

C'est tout bête mais je n'avais pas pensé à ça... Merci


----------

